# Lancaster Classic Questions????



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Only problem you will have with that bow is if you don't shoot it well. :wink:

Shoot whatever class you like. The scores to make the cut are tough in hunter class.....and even tougher in the open class. But it's a fun shoot for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks Brown Hornet


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Can you register at arrival or do you have to pre register? Thinking about trying my luck


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

mathewsdad said:


> Can you register at arrival or do you have to pre register? Thinking about trying my luck


You need to register, best $150 you can spend for a competitive archery experience, go here:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

How many shooter attend this shoot, all the pros?


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Reo won it last year. There is a lot that turn out for this one. Look at the sight and you can look at last years brackets and it shows you who all attended. There are some videos on youtube as well.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

All the pro's are there, unles a schedule conflict occurs which happened a few years ago with one of the shoots in Europe. You'll shoot against and with them, but it's a more laid back atmosphere compared to Vegas or L'Ville. Like was said, best $150 you can spend on a quality shoot!!


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

How's lodging in Lancaster? I'm guesing it's a little harder to get a good room and rentalcar deal there than in vegas...


----------



## christop (Dec 5, 2004)

We booked at the holiday Inn


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

There's plenty of rooms available in Lancaster in January. No idea about rental cars. Country Inn of Lancaster is where we usually stay.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Lancaster Archery usually sets up special rates with local hotels. Check this list:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic-lodging/#header


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Double up on your Wheaties.......... If you think you may not be shooting Sunday bring plenty of ginger ale, Tylenol and a driver.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

There is all kinds of places to stay within 10 minutes of LAS. Our club is in Willow Street which has a nice hotel/motel and it takes me 15 minutes to get to LAS from here. Also a bunch near the outlets on the outskirts of Lancaster, google Tanger Outlets and or Rockvale Outlets, only 5-10 minutes from LAS.


----------

